# German Shepherds



## Emmalicious (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wondering how many people here own German Shepherds? I really want to buy one my life long dream!

And how much did people pay for there shepherds? I'm planning to buy one... like asap! much to my mothers dissaproval as she doesn't like big dogs!

I just think they are the most gorgeous looking dogs, I'm going to get a traditional marked one with long fur!

I thought i'd make a thread because I just love them and felt like discussing them =-)


----------



## falconboy (Feb 24, 2009)

Not purebred, but I have a shepherd x lab and she is adorable. You should consider saving a shepherd or shepherd cross from the pound. 

A word of warning though, I hope you enjoy vacuuming as the hair makes a right mess. Its absolutely dreadful.


----------



## hilly (Feb 24, 2009)

My in-laws have an awesome shepherd, my wifes aunty breeds them and she sells them for about $400. Great looking dogs, shes in NSW though......


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 24, 2009)

We had a shepherd and she was the BEST and really gentle, she never barked either


----------



## falconboy (Feb 24, 2009)

FROGGIESrCUTEo_O said:


> she never barked either



It obviously wasn't related to mine!!! Sometimes I think she likes the sound of her own voice, or should I say, bark.


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL that doggy is cute. I actually was considering getting one from the pound! but in Vic there is an actual german shepherd shelter! so I might look there! Hmmm thats good they don't bark might teach my border collie a thing or two!


----------



## kakariki (Feb 24, 2009)

Shepherds need grooming constantly. Even with daily brushing their wool will coat furniture, rugs, blankets & any visitors that come in. They have genetic skin disorders, hip probs, neurotic behaviour probs etc etc & they do bark! But that aside, they are the most intelligent, loyal, protective, loving dogs you could possibly hope to share your life with! 
Buy from a reputable breeder, especially as it is your first. Ensure the parents have been temp tested ( do you do that in Vic?) hip scored & that you see the parents. Even then there will be no guarantees. I paid $350 without papers for my girl. She would have been $450 with the papers but as I had no intention of breeding or showing I figured I'd put the $100 I saved towards her de-sexing. Just some trivia..the long coated Shepherd was once regarded as undesirable & ineligible for registration! Not sure if that still applies but imo, they do look heaps nicer!


----------



## SyKeD (Feb 24, 2009)

my uncles got a pure bred male German Shepard... i've gotta look after him for 6 weeks... just picked him up today.. i'll find some way to get you a photo of him.. he's HUGE! :|.. looks like a bear hahaha.. but he is soo gentle.. a really big sook!. 

Great pets.. we've got a "Belgium Shepard x German Shepard" she's great!. Her names Xena

second picture was of our puppy, his name was Rex. he sadly passed away 2 weeks after we got him, spent most of the time in the vets,, he got some virus or disease im not too sure what it was.. but yeah he had a 50 - 50 chance of living . He was a little TROOPER. R.I.P Rex

To some it up.. go get one, you wont regret it!.


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, I had a pug once and the pugs fur was shocking, so I'm use to lots of fur doesn't really bother me I just love having animals!

They pics are soo adorable! I want one sooo badly. But I'm going to do more research some saving for de sexing.

Also have to convince mum seeing as she isn't a fan of big dogs, she loves all the animals once she gets use to them but its just the first few weeks is where we have the dramas! She really needs to get use to all the animals until I buy my own house one day because thats what I live for my animals!


----------



## Vixen (Feb 24, 2009)

Keep in mind these are highly intelligent dogs, and hence need ALOT of vigorous mental and physical stimulation to keep them happy. Probably not the best dog to get if you study / work alot. 

Also as said before if you do get one, go to a reliable breeder and make sure parents are tempermant tested and hip / elbow tested aswell. Do not go to a backyard breeder to save a few dollars, you get what you pay for.



kakariki said:


> Just some trivia..the long coated Shepherd was once regarded as undesirable & ineligible for registration! Not sure if that still applies but imo, they do look heaps nicer!


 
Yes that still applies, long hair Germans cannot be shown in the ring as it wasnt thought desireable that a working dog like that should have long hair, its just unneccasary with the coat they already have and would just get in the way.

I think the long haireds look ridiculous though anyway. :lol: But, each to their own. I cannot wait to get my German, I have a few breeders in mind I just need to make a decision. I will be getting one from imported German lines though, or a black sable working type from a breeder who does them for police work / guards / schutzhund.


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 24, 2009)

i always stick with mongrel dogs way less chance of running into the genetic probelems line bred dogs get.

people need to learn dogs shouldnt be inbred.

unlike snakes and fish wich do it anyway


----------



## aoife (Feb 24, 2009)

awe!!! Rex was soooooo cute!!! poor bugger 
you're girl is gorgeous!


----------



## jessb (Feb 24, 2009)

At 18, do you really think you are in the best position to commit to an active, large, demanding and intelligent dog for the next 12 years? 

I imagine your mum is probably not keen for you to get a big dog because she knows that she will be the one left looking after it when you travel/study/move to a small share house or flat with no backyard for a big dog.


----------



## Dragoness (Feb 24, 2009)

I grew up shepherds and have recently acquired a rescue shep that I adore. Luckily she is the older type of dog and doesnt have that horrible coat hanger look (the look where their bums are basically dragging on the ground, and they wonder why they have hip problems!) She sheds like nothing else though, is only allowed on our tiles area and even then Ihave to vacuum 3 tims a weeks. I do agree with Jessb though, most rental places wont allow you to have a big dog so are you prepared to give up a lifestyle to care for your dog?

Cheers


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 24, 2009)

I love German Shepherd's. I have had them for many years. My last shepherd was a Von Keiserhof imported from Germany... and worth every cent. If you are after quality and not too concerned of cost, then make sure it has good genetic linage and hip rated. It brings your world down to have a sole mate for 7 years and have to put it down because it has Hip Displacia


----------



## ogg666 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a pure bred shepherd,They're good dogs if you have the time for them they need ALOT of grooming as they shed all year round and they need to be Trained from day one.....alwys do background checks on breeding lines as they are reknown for genetic disorders(hip displacia,skin problems etc)..For a pure bred expect to pay at least $900 from a reputable breeder (that was the going rate 2 years ago when we bought ours)....


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah see thats the thing, I don't work nor do I study so I got a hell of a lot of time, I spend most of my days doing stuff for my animals, walks n runs and stuff. So thats the side I love about them they need a lot of training exercise etc!


----------



## tenacres1100 (Feb 24, 2009)

before you buy one I suggest you contact the *German Shepherd* Dog *Club* Of Vic 
they will give you alll the info you need when looking for a pup 

http://www.ourcommunity.com.au/directories/listing?id=26891


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is my old boy. This is 9 year old Tigga - as old as he is getting he still has plenty of bounce in him. He is a good dog. Doesn't dig holes except when the trampoline was on the grass. He had a thing about the the legs of the trampoline moving and the whole time the kids jumped he would be there yelping, barking and scratching at the legs. Also did the same with their swing set.

He loves chasing red lazer dots, will chase it all round the yard. We just have to say LOOK and his ears prick and he is looking down at the ground for the light.

Very gentle with other animals. Doesn't try to hurt the snakes, I use to have rabbits run around the yard, ocacsionally one of my rats escapes, he doesn't chase them, except he has a thing about cats. He will chase cats.

My mum breeds and shows German Shepherds, has had them for near 15 years or more now.


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 24, 2009)

Gorgeous Shepherd you have there Mysnake. My Collie loves the snakes she doesn't realize they don't love her LOL


----------



## jessb (Feb 25, 2009)

Emmalicious said:


> yeah see thats the thing, I don't work nor do I study so I got a hell of a lot of time


 
Is that your plan for the next 10-15 years??!! :shock:


----------



## under_dog (Feb 25, 2009)

my brother has a shepard x lab, adorable dog, though my fave breed is bulldog... not as quiet as u might think


----------



## wicca4life7 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love german shepards. i had one called Zena and she was teh best dog i got her when i was younger and she hardly ever barked unlike yappy little dogs, she was great around the horses my mum wuld never let me have a dog that chased the horses. the only time she misbehaved was if she saw another dog she would get very aggressive.


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 26, 2009)

LMAO no it is not my plan for the next 10 years not really that its you're business what I choose to do with my life. but still no.


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 26, 2009)

Btw Wicca. My Collie doesn't really like other dogs either! shes really un predictable sometimes shes scared sometimes she chases them. Still shes the best dog =-D


----------



## SnapKitten (Feb 26, 2009)

Shepherds have always been one of my favs. I have a pure bred belguim shepherd, I have a lot of skin issues with her cause I'm in the tropics and her hair is so thick and long. 

I think if its taken this long wait a little longer and watch the RSPCA website. They have many dogs and quite often some shepherds. This will be good for not only a poor pup who needs a home but for your bank too. At most you'll probably pay $300 for a pup that is already wormed, flea treated, vacccinated, microchipped and desexed. So if you add it up your only really paying for the vet work its had. I recently got a kelpie X from there for $222 (I know its an odd amount), she was 8 months. Price will depend on age, and sex of the dog.


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah I was hoping to get an older shepherd maybe from a shelter or something!


----------



## kakariki (Feb 26, 2009)

Emmalicious said:


> yeah I was hoping to get an older shepherd maybe from a shelter or something!



Please, take advice from one who knows! I agree with getting dogs from shelters BUT not Shepherds! They are there for a reason, and being a first time Shepherd owner, you will not be able to deal with such a dog. Save yourself a lot of heartache ( & your mum saying I told you so), get a pup, around 10 - 12 weeks of age. Go to puppy pre-school & dog obedience & treat your Shep with the respect it deserves. It will be best for both of you! Plus you will have the fun of having the cutest, most adorable puppy who will bond with you way better than an older shelter dog!


----------



## euphorion (Feb 26, 2009)

gosh, so many cute dogs!


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 27, 2009)

kakariki... I understand where you're coming from! but I don't know I kind of feel bad getting a puppy because a lot of people don't want the older dogs, and I wanna save a life! but you are right!


----------



## tenacres1100 (Feb 27, 2009)

Emmalicious said:


> kakariki... I understand where you're coming from! but I don't know I kind of feel bad getting a puppy because a lot of people don't want the older dogs, and I wanna save a life! but you are right!


 

their are things you need to know about German Shepards 

1. hip and elbow displacment 
2. temperment

buy from a breeder thay is part of the German Shepard Dog club they score all their breeding dogs for both


----------



## rubysnake (Jun 30, 2009)

best dogs emma.. although my german shepard was an exception. his name was barney, long haired traditional colours gorgeous dog. he was trained to be a police dog but failed because... they couldnt make him bite . hahaha he was cutie. bit of a trouble maker could escape from any where and got crazy excited when you got the lesh out. he was almost impossible to walk, he tugged so hard when he walked. get a pup because as greater dog barney was he would have been much better if we'd raised him from a pup.


----------



## stiffler (Aug 13, 2009)

We imported five Working German Shepherd Dogs from Czech Republic a number of years ago.
There is alot of differences between GSD's. You have the "pet" ones bred by backyard pet breeders, you have the "show" ones bred by the show people and then you have the "working" ones bred by the working people, like us. Then in the working lines you still have differences such as "west German v's Czech v's East German" etc.
If you want a guard, security or sport dog, get a working one, if you want a pet get a show or pet one.
You also have a greater choice of colours in the working dogs such as black sable and solid black.


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 13, 2009)

jessb said:


> At 18, do you really think you are in the best position to commit to an active, large, demanding and intelligent dog for the next 12 years?
> 
> I imagine your mum is probably not keen for you to get a big dog because she knows that she will be the one left looking after it when you travel/study/move to a small share house or flat with no backyard for a big dog.


 

i got an australian kelpie when i was 16. i still have her now and i most definitely do not regret it. i don't see a problem with teenagers getting pets, as long as you are a responsible owner and it doesn't end up in the pound.

But i absolutely adore my dog. I give her the exercise and mental stimulation she needs and would not trade her for the world. and since she is a kelpie i still have the next 12 years to look forward to her still acting like a nut job!! (she's 4 years old now and crazy as all hell!)


back to shepherds... as has been mentioned they do have very bad hip problems. working at the RSPCA they had a 16 month old german shepherd come in that was so bad they had to put it down. and that was a young dog.
so make sure you put a lot of research into potential breeders you're looking at. 
just throwing it out there, that maybe you should look at getting a shepherd cross that would reduce risk of health problems.
pictures of shepherds with their butts almost touching the ground is incredibly disturbing. these dogs are now bred for looks rather than working ability and i highly doubt that any of these purebreds could do an honest days work in their lives.
i am not trying to put down the breed as i know they are highly intelligent (used as police dogs etc) i am just saying that people are breeding them to have these problems just so they look nice in a show ring. its ridiculous.....
so good luck choosing a dog, and hopefully you dont have any of these horrible problems that can be associated with the breed


----------



## anntay (Aug 13, 2009)

sheppards are great dogs can cost lots of money i grew up around them. think we has 6 in total.
pricing depends on coat short/long coloring and temperment.
if you look in your local paper or go onto petlink.com have a look there you may even find someone that is giving one away i have been told not to get a white sheppard as they can be agressive more then normal. if you can get one as a pup. they dont grow up till about 3-4 years
good dog hunting hope you find one that suits you and your life style.


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 13, 2009)

I grew up with shepherds, and while they were all lovely animals they turned me off ever buying a purebred dog (well, that and the great dane we had). All of them were bought from registered breeders with all the right papers and scores and all of them still had hip and other problems.
I'd say this regardless of the breed you were after, but with shepherds especially, I agree with the others that have said you're better off getting a cross-bred animal. Better yet, adopt a mutt. There are so many dumped dogs at shelters, I personally can't see any positives for getting a line-bred purebred over a shelter dog.


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 13, 2009)

I have 2 german shepherds, both of which I purchased through pet rescue / shelter dogs. They are the best! Would not give them up for anything, the fact they shed hair everywhere all the time sucks but who cares, I have timber floors just means you need to vacum more often if you let them inside the house. They are part of the family. Very loyal. & I feel that rescuing dogs from the shelter that deserve a second chance is a great thing to do, plus it saves you alot of money, I paid $300-$350 for each of mine & they have a great temp & top looking/quality in my opinion. You just can't expect to find one straight away, my first I was lucky to find her at first look, and instantly bonded. The second took me about 6months of looking & we also had a very strong bond from the start.

Get out there, look on the pet rescue site, go meet the dogs your interested in and see what happens. The best way to find them is face to face. 

Good Luck.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Aug 13, 2009)

i have a pure breed german sheepard named jay he was 12 hundred his parents were show dogs so he had the bloodline.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Aug 13, 2009)

did you know the long hair is a genetic throw back in a litter. It will usually be sold for less as it is not intended to have been bred for its long hair. lots of grooming involved! best of luck with what ever you get.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 13, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> I will be getting one from imported German lines though, or a black sable working type from a breeder who does them for police work / guards / schutzhund.



Bit of a contradiction there. The german lines are bred for stable, healthy dogs that can be worked. Schutzhund originated from germany and means "protection dog", so they are the same lines you refer too. 

Its funny how people boast there dogs as either "working dogs", "show dogs", and just plain old "pets".
A dog is a dog & with every litter comes with dogs with different temprements and drive. You can spend thousands on a "working line" pup, but its not going to guarantee you a high drive, submissive, hard working dog. not every pup in the litter is automatically a working dog just because both parents are. 
It can work the other way too, there have been plenty of "pet" dogs that have been the best working dogs of there time.

good luck in finding the right one for you.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 13, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> I grew up with shepherds, and while they were all lovely animals they turned me off ever buying a purebred dog (well, that and the great dane we had). All of them were bought from registered breeders with all the right papers and scores and all of them still had hip and other problems.



hip scoring is just a tool to help people breed dogs with low scores to minimize the risk of there pups from getting servere hip & elbow dysplasia. does not guarantee that they wont get it though.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Aug 13, 2009)

This is my beautiful friend. I adopted (rescued) him from a bloke who was treating him very badly and didn't want him anymore. Since then he is my shadow and frets if I'm away too long. I can't imagine my life without him in it.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 14, 2009)

i had a very nice pure bred german shepherd for 12 years i found the breed easy to train but really not that personable , he didnt really seek affection but was very protective. they go down hill very rapidly when they age , hip displasia is a big problem, although my dog lost his marbles well befor his body gave out, they need constant mental stimulation or they will destroy your yard and require lots of exercise pretty silly breed for anyone that does not keep them for working activities. trials ect.
once a year after their winter coat starts to malt expect to be knee deep in fur for a month.
They need tonnes of space and heaps of time spent on them and they eat heaps.
I miss him dearly tho, overall i would have to say the breed is a bit of a pain in the butt compared with the other dogs i have had or have which were pit bulls , staffys, jack russels, english bull terrier. were all heaps better for my lifestyle.


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 14, 2009)

i know this sounds really lame but there are tests you can take on the internet where you answer different questions and in the end it gives you a couple of breeds of dogs that would suit you.
thats what we did for our first dog and we ended up getting a golden retriever as it suggested and i can say i would not trade her for the world.
she is nearly 13 now and has no muscle tone left, is deaf, and blind, was never very obedient and though the breed would suggest it, she never retrieved anything in her life. except a dead bird she brought to me the other day. lol.
PEDIGREE Get a dog


----------



## miss2 (Aug 14, 2009)

my uncles old boy "rowdy" was the most amazing dog, so gentle and loving just a big sook.... incredibly smart though, he used to go to my uncles office everyday and would wait at the front door, take peoples keys from them and take them to there desk. such a beautiful dog... the hair was intense though lol


----------



## kaos (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with Karakiki. 
When you choose to get a rescue/shelter dog there is a huge amount of unknown things that have happened in the dogs life. Some may be good but unfortunately most are bad. Some people treat there dogs terribly. My wife and I are the Neapolitan Mastiff rescue officers for australia and after seeing the condition that some of the dogs we receive both physically and mentally are in.
My thoughts to you is will you collie get along with another dog in the yard or do you have pens.
If your collie is uncertain around other dogs than you may find yourself in trouble when you bring a mature shepherd into the collies home environment.
Do as much research as you can on the breed and ask as many question as you can because every bit will help when trying to sort out the problems.
if you proceed with getting your rescue/shelter dog good luck and remember patience will help as the dog has had a life time of expreiences that you don't know about.


----------



## stiffler (Aug 14, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> Bit of a contradiction there. The german lines are bred for stable, healthy dogs that can be worked. Schutzhund originated from germany and means "protection dog", so they are the same lines you refer too.
> 
> Its funny how people boast there dogs as either "working dogs", "show dogs", and just plain old "pets".
> A dog is a dog & with every litter comes with dogs with different temprements and drive. You can spend thousands on a "working line" pup, but its not going to guarantee you a high drive, submissive, hard working dog. not every pup in the litter is automatically a working dog just because both parents are.
> ...



Not quite true. Of course there is no guarentee that a pup will be exactly like their parents. However, if you want a working dog for Police you will find the working bloodline dogs to produce fare more in their litters than the show or pet ones do. You will also find the show lines will produce a far higher % of pups that will be better in the show ring than the working bloodlines do. 
If you want a police dog the last place anyone should look are showlines. And Schutzhund is a sport and does not reflect a dogs ability to be a police dog. The vast majority (over 90%) of schutzhund titles dogs do not have the drive, nerve or courage to be a police dog.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 15, 2009)

stiffler said:


> Not quite true. Of course there is no guarentee that a pup will be exactly like their parents. However, if you want a working dog for Police you will find the working bloodline dogs to produce fare more in their litters than the show or pet ones do. You will also find the show lines will produce a far higher % of pups that will be better in the show ring than the working bloodlines do.
> If you want a police dog the last place anyone should look are showlines. And Schutzhund is a sport and does not reflect a dogs ability to be a police dog. The vast majority (over 90%) of schutzhund titles dogs do not have the drive, nerve or courage to be a police dog.



Im afraid it is true, a dog can be picked from any litter and as long as it has the right temprement & drive can be trained to work. It all depends on the trainer/training. Where you get the pups is up to the individuals preference. pedigree dogs have the history, so thats why alot of working dogs come from reputable breeders. My personal choice is pedigree aswell because of the fact that they have the history, and mines just a "pet" too.

I know as a fact that many law enforcement/military working dogs are actually rescues & mixes/give aways. And also some of the pedigree working dogs have show titles aswell.

I never said schutzhund reflects a dogs ability to be a police dog???? I dont know where you got that from????
Read the post again and who I quoted, I was refering to german lines & dogs that do schutzhund.


----------



## stiffler (Aug 15, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> Im afraid it is true, a dog can be picked from any litter and as long as it has the right temprement & drive can be trained to work. It all depends on the trainer/training. Where you get the pups is up to the individuals preference. pedigree dogs have the history, so thats why alot of working dogs come from reputable breeders. My personal choice is pedigree aswell because of the fact that they have the history, and mines just a "pet" too.
> 
> I know as a fact that many law enforcement/military working dogs are actually rescues & mixes/give aways. And also some of the pedigree working dogs have show titles aswell.
> 
> ...



All German Shepherd dogs in Germany have to do Schutzhund before they can be bred, so all show dogs in Germany have Schutzhund titles. Alot of show people think as the parents of their dogs did schutzhund, they could be a police dog. I was pointing out that SchH is just a sport, and nothing more.

The reason that some police dogs are give aways and donations is because Police departments dont like to pay money for dogs. 

All working bloodline GSD's have pedigrees, same as the show dogs. Of course a few show dogs can be police dogs, and a few working dogs might have good show conformation, however when you are breeding, training and using dogs for, or in, Police you have to stay with bloodlines that produce the highest proberbility of sucess, and thats the working bloodlines. Same goes for show dogs. 

We have imported five German Shepehrds from the Police bred bloodlines in Czech Republic. We have bred, trained and sold lots of dogs to the Military, Police, Prisons and security here and overseas. 
Infact the GSD is now no longer the dog of choice for police and military worldwide, it is the Malinois and Dutch Shepherd that now are the best working dogs.


----------



## reptile32 (Aug 15, 2009)

german shepherds. i had a police dog jump our fence chasing some kids that broke into our local servo it didnt exspect to see a american bulldog on the other side my bulldog give it a flogging.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 15, 2009)

stiffler said:


> All German Shepherd dogs in Germany have to do Schutzhund before they can be bred, so all show dogs in Germany have Schutzhund titles. Alot of show people think as the parents of their dogs did schutzhund, they could be a police dog. I was pointing out that SchH is just a sport, and nothing more.
> agree, they also can have a HGH or IPO1 title.
> 
> The reason that some police dogs are give aways and donations is because Police departments dont like to pay money for dogs.
> ...


Mals are awesome to watch in KNPV-
[video=youtube;kcaAPhThnBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcaAPhThnBM[/video]
[video=youtube;1L5qSF7DpYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L5qSF7DpYc[/video]
[video=youtube;46psdMxb0vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46psdMxb0vA[/video]


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 15, 2009)

There are alot in the trading post atm, was just lookig at some pure white pups, very cute!


----------



## stiffler (Aug 15, 2009)

You have to remember that just because a dog is a police dog in say the SA or Vict Police department, doesnt mean it is a quality police dog, or would be used in other police dogs with higher standards, such as the Qld Police dog squad. Qld have set up their own breeding program, where only working dogs are used, not show. They have been through the whole exercise and worked out the hard way that the vast majority of show dogs just dont cut it. Maybe you should ring them and ask what dogs and bloodlines they use. Reg Worth or Dean Hansen should be able to answer those questions for you. 
My mate is in the Amberly RAAF dog unit, where he breeds and trains the RAAF dogs. He used to live here and trained dogs with us at our club, but moved to QLD when the RAAF offered him a job. 
Unfortunatly the GSD is in decline for police work here and around the world. All the high level dog sports such as KNPV, Belgian Ring or French Ring use 90% Malinois. GSD's are looked down upon. 
Glad you liked the KNPV vids. We have imported the first Dutch Shepherds into Australia from the KNPV. Infact the Dutch Shepherd male in the last clip is the uncle of my male import. I have also got frozen semen from his father Tommy.
Cheers


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 15, 2009)

white ones look cool but are regarded as a fault to the breed standard.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 15, 2009)

stiffler said:


> You have to remember that just because a dog is a police dog in say the SA or Vict Police department, doesnt mean it is a quality police dog, or would be used in other police dogs with higher standards, such as the Qld Police dog squad. Qld have set up their own breeding program, where only working dogs are used, not show. They have been through the whole exercise and worked out the hard way that the vast majority of show dogs just dont cut it. Maybe you should ring them and ask what dogs and bloodlines they use. Reg Worth or Dean Hansen should be able to answer those questions for you.
> My mate is in the Amberly RAAF dog unit, where he breeds and trains the RAAF dogs. He used to live here and trained dogs with us at our club, but moved to QLD when the RAAF offered him a job.
> Unfortunatly the GSD is in decline for police work here and around the world. All the high level dog sports such as KNPV, Belgian Ring or French Ring use 90% Malinois. GSD's are looked down upon.
> Glad you liked the KNPV vids. We have imported the first Dutch Shepherds into Australia from the KNPV. Infact the Dutch Shepherd male in the last clip is the uncle of my male import. I have also got frozen semen from his father Tommy.
> Cheers



My bro has just been posted to the amberly doggies and the old man has worked at amberly for many decades, he may know of your mate. I believe my bros dog was bred from the RAAFs breeding program. 
There's no police dog unit up here so when they are needed they call on the local prison GPs to do the work.


----------



## Midol (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got a workling line black shep, does the job. He works in security and trained in protection. 

I wanted a Malinois, but went for the easier GSD as a first protection dog. Intend to get a Malinois or import a working Groenendael(SP) in the future for Schuhtzhund though.

ETA: If you go for a pure, get it from a decent breeder. Get papers. Ensure genetic testing is done. Those who rant and rave about hybrid vigour don't actually understand what it is. Tested pure GSD is less likely to have genetic issues than an untested cross.

If you go rescue, find a reputable rescue group. I find GSDs easy as all hell, even my working line boy is a very easy dog. But then I'm a Siberian Husky owner... So I'm used to tough dogs.


----------

